# Donations.....Nikos & our lovely administrators



## AZJeepgurl (Feb 5, 2003)

I would be more than happy to make a donation to keep this site going. Can you detail what my donation will be used for? I'll do it, even if it's to pay for the time to maintain the site, the navigation tips or of course the use of the server. 
Thanks,
Tammi
 /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Integrity (Feb 5, 2003)

Ditto! I would donate as well. I have always wondered how this excellent /images/graemlins/laugh.gif site is sponsored.


----------



## dimopoulos (Feb 5, 2003)

Hi girls.

I have posted a (long) description of what the current/future costs of the site are here which will give you a perspective on where the amounts that people donate will be used for. Whatever these amounts sum up to, the server costs will have to be met first and then anything else.

I hope that my post is quite explanatory, but feel free to ask any questions if you need more clarifications.


----------



## AZJeepgurl (Feb 5, 2003)

Wow, you were right! That was long...lol.

Sounds good to me, except this part:
"We want to approach various companies providing hair care products and get some good deals on recommended products for you. The creation of a media pack alone for this costs money. Business cards, brochures, etc. do not come for free."

 /images/graemlins/confused.gif Ewwwww...are you gonna let advertisers bombard this site???? Don't want any popups, etc. That's why I stay on this site!

Ladies, please donate for the cause. I will make my first donation now.

Thanks for the detailed reply, Nikos! You guys rock!

Tammi
 /images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## AZJeepgurl (Feb 5, 2003)

?


----------



## dimopoulos (Feb 5, 2003)

Hi Tammi,

Just to make something clear I am one of these people that HATES popups. I would never allow a thing like that to happen to our site.

My thoughts (and Beverly will agree with me) is to have a small banner either on the front page (entrance) and/or on the sidebar. Possibly we could get some sort of discount to members that click on that banner and buy products from the XYZ supplier. But again NO popups!


----------



## HoneyRockette (Feb 9, 2003)

Question Nikos: Will you have a list of everyone who donated how much somewhere?


----------



## dimopoulos (Feb 10, 2003)

Beverly has it for sure from her paypal statement, but I don't think that it will become public, because we don't want people to think that they are stigmatized by not donating.

What we are thinking of doing though is to give the people that donate an amount (irrespective of how insignificant this might be) a couple of perks. I will keep you posted once we all decide what will be done.


----------



## HoneyRockette (Feb 10, 2003)

It isn't the amount I am concerned with. It is actually the name. I was going to use the credit card with my ex husband's name on it (joint card really but his name is on it). I just thought that if you did acknowledge who donated you wouldn't know it was me, that's all.


----------



## dimopoulos (Feb 11, 2003)

Oh! Now I got it. 

Well there are ways around this. If Paypal allows you to put a reference on the payment then you can put your nickname or the email address you have used to create an account with us. Alternatively when one decides to donate some money, a short PM to Beverly or myself would help us match the member with the payment.


----------

